# OpenSuSe oder Debian



## Edi (4. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

Debian wird ja fuer ISPConfig3 empfohlen.
Ich benutze Suse, was eigentlich problemlos laeuft.
Die Installation mit Debian ist einfacher und schneller, was gibt es sonst noch fuer Vorteile?

Danke,
Edi


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2011)

> Die Installation mit Debian ist einfacher und schneller, was gibt es sonst noch fuer Vorteile?


- Weniger Probleme bei Betriebssystem Updates
- Läuft stabiler mit ISPConfig
- Weniger Konfigurationsprobleme
- Mehr verfügbare Pakete in den Standard repositiories was langfristig zu weniger Paketkonflikten führt.


----------



## Edi (7. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> - Weniger Probleme bei Betriebssystem Updates
> - Läuft stabiler mit ISPConfig
> - Weniger Konfigurationsprobleme
> - Mehr verfügbare Pakete in den Standard repositiories was langfristig zu weniger Paketkonflikten führt.


Klingt ganz gut.

Suse hat die webs unter srv/www
Debian unter var/www

Bei einer Umstellung mueste ich viele Pfade aendern.

Im ISPC3 kann man die Pfade in den Systemeinstellungen aendern.
Wuerde das funktionieren hier die Pfade von var/www auf srv/www zu aendern? Macht ISP3 hier alle noetigen Einstellungen?

Danke 

Edi


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2011)

> Wuerde das funktionieren hier die Pfade von var/www auf srv/www zu aendern? Macht ISP3 hier alle noetigen Einstellungen?


Das würde nicht funktionieren, da suexec dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Der Suexec Pfad ist aus Sicherheitsgründen bei jeder Linux-Distribution fest in den apache ienkompiliert, Du kannst also bei keiner Distribution das web-root ändern.

Du kannst aber versuchen die Webs von /srv/www nach /var/www zu kopieren und dann einen Symlink von /srv/www auf /var/www zu setzen.


----------

